# How can I convert part of a pdf to dfx drawing



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a pdf image of a wasteboard (attached) for a small cnc router. I need to get the wasteboard cut and it will be cheaper if I provide the plan itself in a dfx format rather than having the Cutshop convert it.

I am just starting out with CNC and am trying to learn the various CAD programmes but I am nowhere at the stage of being able to convert this in Inkscape or anything else

If I have to wait until I have done a heap of Tutorials before I can do it myself I'll be old and doddery before I can assemble the CNC (hang on I already am old and doddery).

Can anyone point me to a Noddies Guide that would help me do the conversion.

I have Inkscape, Fusion 360 and a trial version of Vcarve but have only just started online tutorials.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here are some links to take a look at. I am not an expert at the drawing converting thing either other than I can open the drawing in VCarvePro.
https://www.google.com/search?q=con...f+format&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Vcarve can import PDFs so long as they have vectors in them rather the bitmaps. Unfortunately I don't believe the trial version can export as a DXF like the paid version can. Of course if you can find someone here with a paid version then perhaps they'll be nice enough to import then export to .DXF for you. As DXF file aren't one of the allowable formats it may appear as a ZIP file you'll need to unzip. 

4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

If that's just a rectangle with pockets and holes then that can be drawn in Fusion 360 in about 30 minutes. The time consuming part will be dimensioning for the various holes but even if you're as anal and OCD as me it shouldn't take more than 45 minutes.

I'm knee deep in trying to get a rush job ready for Tuesday morning or I would just draw it for you. Once I get this job done I should have some free time if you're still needing it.

David


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Try zamzar.com. This site has more conversion combinations than any other. I checked and you should be able to do pdf to dxf conversion. You may have to open an account, which only takes a few minutes. The site is free. Just select the format of the pdf file, select the format you want to change to, and select the file to be converted from the browse function. The conversion should take only a minute and they send it to you in an email. Good luck!

Steve in Southern California

P.S. Noddies Guide??


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the quick replies
@SteveB I used Zamzar.com but it converts the whole plan to dfx and I really only need the drawing itself in dfx. I can open the dfx in Vcarve but have no idea how to remove the bits that are not required.
@difalkner it is just the rectangle with pockets and holes and I will have a go at drawing it from scratch in Inkscape. My worry is if it is not correct and the Cutshop works from it I am going to have a large mdf doorstop :-( On the plus side if it works I am going to be quite proud 

The real issue for me is actually editing the pdf down to the actual wasteboard itself with dimensions and hole centres correct. Normally I would welcome the chance to experiment and learn but until I have the wasteboard cut and correct I am stuck in the assembly process and cant go further. If the holes are misaligned it will probably rack the CNC

BTW David...had a quick look at your YouTube videos and can see I have a loooong learning curve but one I am looking forward to. I have a heap of small projects I am keen to try


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Can you do a screen capture and edit it with Inkscape.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I didn't realize your PDF wasn't full size. I resized the board outline and hole to match the dimensions, then exported only that. See if the attached .DXF is what you need. 

4D


----------



## Grangur (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi there this is my first post after lurking for a while!
Be careful when converting PDF to .dxf or .dwg electronically. The end result might look the same, but when a pdf is made the software will often shrink or expand the original drawing to fit the pdf page.

The only really reliable way is to re-draw it in a drawing package. A free one I use is Draftsight. Can't say I'm good at it, but there are tutorials on YouTube.


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

Redrawn with Fusion360. Remove the .txt from the end of the filename.

Ed

[Edit] I noticed you have F360 so I've added the Fusion file if you'd like to look at it. It's just the sketch with dimensions, but maybe it will help you learn. Don't forget to remove .txt from the end of the filename.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

HDVideo said:


> Redrawn with Fusion360. Remove the .txt from the end of the filename.
> 
> Ed
> 
> [Edit] I noticed you have F360 so I've added the Fusion file if you'd like to look at it. It's just the sketch with dimensions, but maybe it will help you learn. Don't forget to remove .txt from the end of the filename.


You're a good man, Ed. Kudos to ya.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Ed and 4D.

I started drawing in Vcarve but it was a slow process. I got the base stock set out and managed a couple of holes and worked out how to copy and paste them. I also sorted how to get the measurements correct for their locations.

@Ed I downloaded the 2 files...which came down as txt/f3d but when I rename them they still stay as txt files in file type although the names only have the dfx/f3d extensions. Is there a chance you could email them to me gerryattrick69ATgmailDOTcom


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

GerryAttrick said:


> Thanks Ed and 4D.
> 
> @Ed I downloaded the 2 files...which came down as txt/f3d but when I rename them they still stay as txt files in file type although the names only have the dfx/f3d extensions. Is there a chance you could email them to me gerryattrick69ATgmailDOTcom


Sorry you had a problem with the files. I just downloaded them from my previous post and they both worked for me, but I'll put them in Dropbox and send you a link. 

Ed


----------



## restewartjr (Jan 3, 2015)

There is a software program called Tractrix that converts graphics files or scans to a CAD file. They also offer this as a service if you don’t want to buy the software. USA Contact Information: (978) 256-444 Trix Systems, Inc., 1075-1095 Westford St, Suite 301, Lowell, MA 01851-2716 or Check online at trixsystems.com. I have owned the software and used it for over 20 years. Don’t expect to convert complex drawings like high-rise engineering plans but it works fine for basic drawings.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

If you happen to have CorelDraw (X4 & up),
it will open/import the PDF in their respective layers.
This would enable you to turn off/delete the unwanted layers
in the Object Manager.
From there you can size it accordingly. Size it proportionately.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks to Ed (HDVideo)..he sent me the converted file which looks fine.

Unfortunately the local cutshop wanted $300 to cut one MDF waste-board for me or $600 for 4..if I wanted spares. Needless to say that was not going to happen. I finished up cutting my own board and drilling holes slightly over sized to allow wriggle room on assembly.

A big thanks to all those that responded. This weekend I start assembly

Alan


----------



## HDVideo (Mar 8, 2018)

GerryAttrick said:


> Thanks to Ed (HDVideo)..he sent me the converted file which looks fine.
> 
> Alan


Glad to hear the files were of some use. Now put that machine together and start having some fun!

Ed


----------

